

Facebook exec: Employers SHOULD be allowed to ask women their plan to have child - ttar
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2268697/Sheryl-Sandberg-Firms-SHOULD-allowed-ask-female-staff-plans-family-says-Facebook-head.html

======
mistersuits
Employees are never rewarded for their openness and being forthcoming, only
punished or worse replaced.

Maybe one company in a thousand is loyal and wants to empower their workers by
helping them live fulfilling lives but until that is the norm and not the
exception, employees have exactly zero incentive to play it any other way than
close to the vest.

------
OGinparadise
Love it how she is the self-appointed poster girl for you can have it all,
family and career...if you're worth a cool $1 billion or so.

